# Insulin in the morning?



## boddy4 (May 14, 2007)

Can anyone share some info on taking insulin first thing in the morning? i no post workout is when your best using insulin, but ive read some people use it before breakfast too. Also what dosage in the morning? (currently use 10iu pwo)


----------



## Khaos1436114653 (Aug 28, 2009)

i used to use 4iu(actrapid) after waking up and ate carbs straight away, no sides


----------



## boddy4 (May 14, 2007)

did u do that everyday?


----------



## boddy4 (May 14, 2007)

Im thinking 5iu before breakfast monday to friday and 10ius post work out (4 times a week)?? whats anyone think?


----------



## Khaos1436114653 (Aug 28, 2009)

boddy4 said:


> did u do that everyday?


2 on 2 off with GH, i also took it pwo, others might disagree but it worked for me (see pics)


----------



## Khaos1436114653 (Aug 28, 2009)

boddy4 said:


> Im thinking 5iu before breakfast monday to friday and 10ius post work out (4 times a week)?? whats anyone think?


slin aint roids if you up the dosage by 50% you could have probs, imo add the 5iu a couple times a week first then if your ok progress:cool2:


----------



## boddy4 (May 14, 2007)

cheers mate yeh ill try the two on one off aproach or maybe mon, tues then thurs and fri in morning coz thats the days i train too


----------



## Guest (Oct 1, 2009)

Khaos said:


> others might disagree but it worked for me (see pics)


You are not joking! Pictures on your profile look great mate:thumbup1:

How did you use the gh?


----------



## Khaos1436114653 (Aug 28, 2009)

Con said:


> You are not joking! Pictures on your profile look great mate:thumbup1:
> 
> How did you use the gh?


thanks, same as slin, imo they work best together:beer:


----------

